# Colorants for lotion



## dudeitsashley (Aug 29, 2012)

What colorants are body safe for use in lotions? I was looking at the fun soap colorants from NG but I have no idea if those are suitable for lotion making. I was also looking at mica's from TKB. Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## Genny (Aug 30, 2012)

NGC's description on one of their Fun Soap colorants says "Pigment dispersed in vegetable glycerin. Uses: Melt and pour soap, Cold process soap, cosmetics. Stable and non-bleeding."  

So, some do work in lotions. You just have to read the descriptions on them to see if they say they're safe for cosmetics.

There's also a tutorial for using micas on the SMF tutorial section
http://smftutorials.com/drupal/how-to-use-micas

If a colorant is body or skin safe, then it is safe to use in lotion.  Most suppliers will state whether or not a colorant is skin safe.  If they don't, then I'd pick a different supplier.


----------



## dudeitsashley (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you Genny for replying and the tutorial


----------

